# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Memotropil opinie

## marek

Stosowany u chorych po udarze mózgu, aby poprawić ich funkcje poznawcze. 
Poza tym poprawia koncentrację oraz ułatwia zapamiętywanie. 
Polecany również osobom nadużywającym alkoholu, gdyż regeneruje mózg po uszkodzeniach powstałych na skutek działania tej substancji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się czy rzeczywiście taki lek może pomóc w nauce i czy w ogóle jest bezpieczne sięganie po tego typu leki??
Jest ktoś kto bierze w trakcie sesji?

----------


## Tomek

Czasami biorę i działa, pozwala dobrze i długo koncentrować się na pracy i poprawia pamięć. Jest na receptę, ale myślę że warto udać się po niego do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja odradzam brania wszelkich wspomagaczy.

----------


## Gosia

Memotropil jest wskazany w leczeniu zaburzeń czynności poznawczych z wyjątkiem choroby Alzheimera i innych rodzajów demencji, w leczeniu wspomagającym następstw niedokrwienia mózgu, w objawowym leczeniu zawrotów głowy, w leczeniu wspomagającym dysleksji u dzieci (o masie ciała powyżej 30 kg – wiek powyżej 9 lat). Często jednak przy stosowaniu tego leku występują stany nadmiernego pobudzenia, nerwowość, zaburzenia snu, bezsenność, depresja, lęk, agresja, nudności, wymioty, biegunka.

----------

